# Created a concoction in my kitchen today and wanted to share



## gogoguy (Sep 17, 2008)

Howdy, Rick Sutherland here to tell you about a honey baked bean recipe that I created in my kitchen. Now it took a bit of trying an retrying to get the flavor and texture just right, but I think I've got it! The following ingredients are key: Of course, it is rather obvious that one can't have honey baked beans without the honey. I like the brand that comes in the little huggy bear bottle with the yellow top. I found that it is thicker and sometimes sweeter than other brands. Also you will need onions; preferebly the red ones because sweetness is key in this recipe. Also a touch of red pepper and garlic will be necessary to complete this concoction. Now for the meat; I used both smoked sausage and ground beef in this recipe; however, if you don't want to catch the "ITIS" (a condition of tiredness or sleepiness that occurs after eating fatty, greasy or meaty foods). Then you may want to only use ground beef or sausage instead of both. Lastly but not leastly you will need some beans you may have a particular brand that you enjoy, and I would suggest that you use that particular brand; I use Bush's, but everyone isn't me, so you may want to use something else. Begin by tossing 1/4 cups of chopped red onions, and 1/3 chopped garlic gloves into a sizzle with 1 pound of your meat choice whether it be ground beef or sausage or both. You should sizzle the onion, garlic, and meat until the meat is cooked all the way through. I actually prefer my ground beef slightly burned. At any rate, the next step will be to add the beans. Based on the concentration of the other elements in this equation; I found that 2 large cans create the best ratio. Toss the sauteed onions, garlic and meat into a 9X9X3 pan and then poor in 1/2 the bottle of honey followed by the beans. Now you are ready to cover your new meal with some tin foil and bake it for 35 minutes. After 35 minutes remove the pan from the over stir the ingredients and bake for another 25 minutes. Vola! I hope you enjoy your meal and if you don't at least I can say I did. Also don't forget to obtain more baked bean products and recipes from the following websites. Both sites have links to stores and information on baked beans and other grillin' products.
www.bakebeanrecipes.com
Or if you would like to find ideas on grillin' up some pork loins; then please visit
www.grilledporkloinrecipes.com


----------

